# April POTM 2016



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

April is here and hopefully Spring with it! Show us what you get up to this month. 2 pics a member taken this month.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My best friend is almost 4 years old! Time sure has flown.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

early Spring swim time


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and no swim is complete without a shakedown


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Bod meets the Easter Bunny (Mr Bean who's deaf )


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoops puppy passes out at the local pub


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber (6 months) enjoying a big yard in Spain for spring vacation!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Another month and another picture of two red bird dogs in the hills. Boring.

Every day in the hills is "the best day ever" for Bailey and Chloe. 

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Granddog Rowdy joined our morning hike. Came across our first rattlesnake of the season. Freaked my poor wife out as it was coiled just on the side of the trail we were hiking. Rattlesnake avoidance training worked well with the dogs. Bailey is filling out finally. Lots of pot roasts and satin balls later.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He's really looking great, Rod. Kudos to his attentive nurses.


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

First Post, waited nearly a year for Osti he was born on valentines day and took him home on april 13th! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

pollo832 said:


> First Post, waited nearly a year for Osti he was born on valentines day and took him home on april 13th! ;D


Great looking pup! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you pollo832 for my morning puppy fix. Great looking puppy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Osti will have a special place in my heart, as my female June was a Valentines puppy 6 years ago.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Poor quality as these are from the ipad...
1. Nico and i chilling in the backyard dreaming of when the snow is gone and the pumptrack is built (Nico loves chasing us on our bikes!)









2. I just find it really really funny when he wears his ears wrong side out and gets all dozy in the sun.









Hopefully some better shots for next month! so glad the snow is finally almost gone here


----------



## Oyster (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's the only pic I have this month that isn't a blurry mess of speeding dog. Almost one year old! Here she's reminding me that just because she looks sleepy doesn't mean I should risk leaving the house for 30 min with her favorite bedding within chewing distance. Thanks Buffy! Celebrating 10 months of re-stuffing that bed and somehow stitching it back together.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

I gave up on the "bed", Buster finds my bed quite to his liking, and as far as leaving him home...well to tell the truth he has a kennel in the car. I have no idea what the future holds...he is 9 months old.


----------



## Oyster (Mar 7, 2016)

Hah, Betty, I feel ya! I have one crate liner that's really thin but still looks pretty comfy and she's done a relatively poor job destroying it... usually that's all she gets. But she LOVES this oval bed with little walls she can curl up in... And seems to fail to understand that destroying it is a bad thing. I usually (after having repaired it several times) only let her have it when I'm watching but I got cocky today and went on a 6m run when she was looking really sleepy... I don't think I'd have survived this long without the crate training though! I hope you have a lot of people around the house to watch! It's just me and her around here and she's an angel (well, a very active and somewhat needy angel) when she knows I'm watching but if I leave her alone... well... you get the idea.  Until she learns her manners out and about (we're working on it desperately) I only take her to a restaurant or run for short bursts for training purposes. In the meantime, I need to have a bit of a life here and there - at least I need to buy groceries - I can't imagine what my furniture would look like after an hour of food shopping crate-less...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash is my only one that never chewed up his bed. That is until this year. I ran another dog on the first part of a hunt, and he decided his kennel mat needed shredded. He's almost 7 years old, and so I figured it was just a fluke. I promptly bought him a new one, and he shredded it the next weekend while the hunter shot warm up clays before the hunt. He gets a towel in his crate on car trips for now.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The naughtiness is infectuous! If you had a Weimaraner and a Vizsla talk about a cute wrecking crew!  

I also told someone yesterday that as to a bed the California King, like a couch belongs to THEM first!  They just allow their humans to share it- ;D


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Hide the treats will you....(no photoshop,just crazy Arian doing the bounce, no contact with Becky just looking I guess)


Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Its down there ..............

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ brilliant  love the first pic esp Zoton


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's my canicross team:


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

They've figured out the concept of sharing their favorite bed.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Better late then never! Pictures from a recent camping trip. 

(http://vizslawhiskeygirl.blogspot.ca/2016/04/jone-lake-camping.html for more)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

sillybluecreature said:


> Better late then never! Pictures from a recent camping trip.
> 
> (http://vizslawhiskeygirl.blogspot.ca/2016/04/jone-lake-camping.html for more)


I'll bet that the 2 of them was so much fun that you're thinking of getting a second. Would I be right?

Bob


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Bob said:


> sillybluecreature said:
> 
> 
> > Better late then never! Pictures from a recent camping trip.
> ...


I always wanted a second one but we're going to try to space them out a little and also we live in an apartment downtown so it's a bit of extra work with a puppy. For now, I'll just "borrow" whenever I can!


----------

